# Cool photos of then and now German Showlines (and oh how they have changed!)



## Pepper311

I found this link showing GSD from 1899 to 2010. kind of neat to see the progression. I think it tends to just show show dogs but still neat. 

BUNDESSIEGERZUCHTSCHAU


----------



## mycobraracr

WOW! What a difference.


----------



## Konotashi

I like the mid 70's-mid 80's dogs the best. 

I wonder if they have photos/records like that of other breeds. It'd be interesting to see how other breeds have progressed too.


----------



## wjl1970

Thanks for posting the pics. Pepper311!


----------



## Liesje

The PDB keeps a running record:

Federation Winners - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Todd

Great stuff, thanks. I like the older dogs...say from the 30s through the 60s.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Updated links


----------

